# Best food



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi All,

Just bought my first set of piranhas yesterday and have fed them on white bait. Over night they have eaten 1 1/2 of the 4 that I put it. I was wondering what it the best bait to put in to get them in a frenzy? I was guessing anything with lots of blood and juices but thought I'd ask first.

Also do they get used to the light being on as they always hide behind the plants till it's swiched off.

Cheers


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Since you just got them, you've to give them time to adjust to their new surrounding. After that they will go nuts over anything you put in there.


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

As far as lighting in concerned, you might want to dim it a bit, since they are not used to bright ass lights in their natural habitat. You can either use bulbs with less watts or tint the glasstops (Very effective). Additionally, try adding blackwater extract or filtering with peat moss. This will give the water a tea-colored tint, which also provides essential vitamins and minerals they are accustomed to. This must be done periodically, if you are filtering with carbon (carbon will almost clarify your water).

As far as food is concerned, try some beefheart. You can buy it at your local grocery store for cheap.

Good luck with your new fish and keep us posted on your progess.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I would say give them time to adjust and then try shrimp and smelt. toss in some beefheart maybe once every month or so.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yes variety is best food. Pellets, shrimp, krill, plankton, smelt, sardine, etc...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Gilderoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just bought my first set of piranhas yesterday and have fed them on white bait. Over night they have eaten 1 1/2 of the 4 that I put it. I was wondering what it the best bait to put in to get them in a frenzy? I was guessing anything with lots of blood and juices but thought I'd ask first.
> 
> ...


light on for 5 hours a day max or you will have algea problems.fed them prawns aswell.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dont leave uneaten food more than 2 hours


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

alan said:


> dont leave uneaten food more than 2 hours
> [snapback]810230[/snapback]​


the longest i leave food in for is 15 minutes. your p's will quickly learn that they have only a short window of opportunity. this will help you if you want them to start eating in front of you. it also helps tremendously on water quality. the only food i would consider leaving in for extended time, is either shrimp or squid. no fish meat..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i think that the best food that i have found is shell on shrimp it is really helped their color and they love it and it is cheap as hell


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

your fish will definately have to adjust. i had to wait a couple weeks before my rhom would eat in front of me. and as far as the light is concerned, i keep it dim because he still hides if its too bright.ive been making it brighter and brighter slowly so he will hopefully adjust. hes doing good so far. as far as dimming the lights, i use an extra piece of black aquarium backround i had and cut a couple holes in it. it lets enough light through and i just put the light on top of it. ive been moving it farther out from under the light periodically to try and get him use to brighter light. hope any of this helps. by the way, welcome to piranha fury, the people here are VERY helpful and you will learn a lot from this site!


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the info!

I'm still very much learning how to keep these fish happy! They seem to love it with the light off! I find that they are really active in the early hours of the morning so is it best to feed them first thing or does it matter?

Well I'm off to buy some shrimp, Are they best pealed or whole and does it matter if they are cooked?

Cheers


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> the longest i leave food in for is 15 minutes. your p's will quickly learn that they have only a short window of opportunity. this will help you if you want them to start eating in front of you. it also helps tremendously on water quality. the only food i would consider leaving in for extended time, is either shrimp or squid. no fish meat..
> [snapback]810365[/snapback]​


Hi All,

I took SpAzZy's advice and dropped two 3" squid into their tank and i've never seen an explosion like it! If that's what you mean by "THE FURY" then I'm bloody hooked!!!! They went mental! I'm going to put some more in tomorrow and sit with a camera so I can post it on here and maybe get POTM. Here's hoping!

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------

